

Show HN: $ - ChristianBundy
https://github.com/fraction/dollar-sign

======
chatmasta
Except now you can't start your commands with $...

~~~
ChristianBundy
Can you give me an example of a command where this wouldn't work? You can
still do command substitution with `$`, as seen below:

    
    
        $(echo pwd) | $ xargs echo

~~~
chatmasta
Yeah, I was unable to execute $!

